# Vaucluse bitter? satire article?



## Moad (3/11/14)

http://www.betootaadvocate.com/uncategorized/vb-goes-undercover-to-win-surry-hills-craft-beer-festival/


----------



## mondestrunken (3/11/14)

Moad said:


> http://www.betootaadvocate.com/uncategorized/vb-goes-undercover-to-win-surry-hills-craft-beer-festival/


Ha ha.

I particularly liked the bit about the beards.


----------



## TSMill (3/11/14)

Probably as likely as this:

http://www.betootaadvocate.com/uncategorized/islamic-state-demands-a-spot-in-2015-cricket-world-cup/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/11/14)

You can fool a hipster 100% of the time. :lol:


----------



## shaunous (5/11/14)

So, is it for real???


----------



## sp0rk (5/11/14)

nope, this site is basically the Aussie version of The Onion


----------



## shaunous (5/11/14)

Damn


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/11/14)

I wouldn't be surprised if hipsters start drinking vb "ironically" like they do with Pabst in the us


----------



## Airgead (5/11/14)

Already the case. There are some small bars in Sydney where you can spend $15 on a longneck of VB, and drink it ironically with you hipster mates out of a brown paper bag.


----------



## coloneldom (5/11/14)

Haha my mate is involved in running this site, so unfortunately it is satirical, but makes for a good laugh. It hasn't stopped that story from being shared round the webs as the real thing though..which is just all an added bonus to them!!


----------



## slcmorro (5/11/14)

shaunous said:


> So, is it for real???


Do you really have to ask?


----------



## Bomber Watson (5/11/14)

Yep, even in a small ass somewhat hick city like Rockhampton you have Hipsters standing near the front of certain pubs proudly displaying there VB stubbies they probably payed $10 for. 

And people turn there nose up at me and decline the invitation to try my home brew, hahaha. 

If VB actually did win a comp like that, Well, i cant even imagine what I would do.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/11/14)

Airgead said:


> Already the case. There are some small bars in Sydney where you can spend $15 on a longneck of VB, and drink it ironically with you hipster mates out of a brown paper bag.


Bahahahahaha.......I just spat out my Passion Pop...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/11/14)

A friend of mine who proudly and passionately supports VB posted this to Facebook making fun of the "dumb craft beer drinking hipsters".

The irony of posting a satirical article as factual making fun of dumb craft beer drinking hipsters that was likely written by a craft beer drinking hipster seems to be lost on him.


----------



## Dilli (7/11/14)

FYI, that's the definition of irony. If he was _aware, _the situation wouldn't be ironic. The _humour _was lost on him, apparent to us; that's irony, my man.

Sorry, I just really like demonstrating my understanding of irony.


----------



## verysupple (7/11/14)

Dilli said:


> FYI, that's the definition of irony. If he was _aware, _the situation wouldn't be ironic. The _humour _was lost on him, apparent to us; that's irony, my man.
> 
> Sorry, I just really like demonstrating my understanding of irony.


FIrst post! Welcome to AHB. I'm glad you signed up to explain that to us all. Until now I thought "irony" was an off flavour in beer arising from using old wrought iron kettles.


----------



## Dilli (7/11/14)

I signed up about 12 months ago to discover the secrets of reverse engineering Tap King technology for home brewing purposes, returned for the semantics 

EDIT: "Joined 09-January 14". If I'm going to be a pedantic bastard, I might as well pull myself up on that.


----------



## verysupple (7/11/14)

Oh yeah, you joined up 10 months ago. My bad. I understand your frustration and wanting to correct English mistakes, but you'll be hard pressed to keep up with them all around here. 

Sorry, I just couldn't resist an "irony" pun.


----------



## Airgead (7/11/14)

verysupple said:


> but you'll be hard pressed to keep up with them all around here.


Maintain the rage Dilli. Some of us have to uphold standards round here.


----------



## Dilli (7/11/14)

I was calling _myself_ up for saying 12 months. I'm a meta-cognitive pedant 

Cheers fellas :drinks:


----------



## Tahoose (7/11/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if hipsters start drinking vb "ironically" like they do with Pabst in the us


Melbourne bitter is quite popular in the inner hipster suburbs. Think fitzroy, brunswick, st Kilda


----------



## toolio666 (7/11/14)

For years while I was at Uni, I used to drink Melbourne tinnies or king browns in dodgy inner city bars before hipsters became hip... Still drink them occasionally.


----------



## TimT (7/11/14)

I'm sure CUB would be quite happy to accept their money, ironic or not 

Meh, I drank Carlton, Melbourne Bitter, VB, etc for years. What are you going to do? It's one of the defining drinks of 20th century Australia.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/14)

Drank a fair amount of MB back in the day....and night...and next morning...


----------



## Eagleburger (7/11/14)

A flat warm vb was a fav of mine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/14)

..........especially on day 3 of a fishing trip and you run out of ice


----------



## fletcher (7/11/14)

Airgead said:


> Already the case. There are some small bars in Sydney where you can spend $15 on a longneck of VB, and drink it ironically with you hipster mates out of a brown paper bag.


which ones?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/11/14)

verysupple said:


> I understand your frustration and wanting to correct English mistakes, but you'll be hard pressed to keep up with them all around here.


And that position has been taken by Manticl'e and for a "very long time". ,:;'
He hates' it when I do that shit " '
Nev


----------



## ekul (7/11/14)

i didnt realise it was satire so had a very long discussion with my flatmate (who believes craft beer is a wank) explaining that even though its a shit beer it is a very hard style to emulate and thus they must be amazing brewers.


----------



## paulyman (7/11/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> And that position has been taken by Manticl'e and for a "very long time". ,:;'
> He hates' it when I do that shit " '
> Nev


Careful there, if you pulled that stunt back in the old MySpace era you were likely to cause a MySQL error and bring the whole site down.


----------



## Adr_0 (7/11/14)

Eagleburger said:


> A flat warm vb was a fav of mine.


VB has remained the only beer to consistently give me a headache 3 in.

It has a bitter mousiness that is hard to replicate...

The article is awesome. My favourite lines were at the end:

It just goes to show how much of a joke this microbrewery ‘culture’ is. Everyone knows there is only one way to tackle a hard earned thirst This craft beer bullshit is just a phase

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Love it. [/SIZE]


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/11/14)

paulyman said:


> Careful there, if you pulled that stunt back in the old MySpace era you were likely to cause a MySQL error and bring the whole site down.


Probably why MySpace fell over and is now just uni media course history .


----------



## shaunous (7/11/14)

I still pay $15 for VB and happily drink it. But that $14.99 gets me 3x long necks ice cold from a close drive through bottle shop.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but did VB not win best beer in QLD last year or year before, and it was judged by a fairly big panel. Keeping in mind I was living in PNG and could have been high on Beetlenut.


----------



## shaunous (7/11/14)

MySpace was great, why people ran with Facebook instead I'll never know. 

MySpace, the Tinder that once was for us in our 20-30's.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/11/14)

shaunous said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but did VB not win best beer in QLD last year or year before,


Oh QLD once again you make me laugh, when will you learn ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Oh QLD once again you make me laugh, when will you learn ?


Once they get Daylight Saving they will be right.


----------



## Eagleburger (7/11/14)

That would indicate they have come to their senses at least.


----------



## Airgead (8/11/14)

fletcher said:


> which ones?


Fancy a night out with you hipster mates?

York Lane is one that I remember. Their current review says -



> The drinks menu is similarly compact and like the venue, it makes the most of a small range. Wines by the glass begin at $7.50 for a rose, through to $12 for lively five year-old Pinot Noir or a decent NZ Sauvignon Blanc. Beer starts at about $8 for a selection from their boutique beers, and at the bargain end is VB in long necks for $12


Looks like they have brought the price of VB down a couple of bucks.

The Ramblin Rascal has "Shit Tinnie" on the menu for $6. It varies between VB, New or Fosters. But always shit.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/14)

Used to buy 3-4 longnecks for $12. 

Oh well, good to see them ripping off Hipsters.


----------



## manticle (8/11/14)

I am very angry now

!!??!


----------



## Mardoo (8/11/14)

Murray's has a beer for ya'.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/14)

I would be angry too being charged $12 for a big bot of VB


----------

